# Solved: Need some hand holding, re-install win98 se!



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

I am attempting a re-install of windows 98 se. I have the 98se disk, I have made a boot disk and I also have the restoration cd that came with the unit!

When I boot up with the floppy in ( boot disk) it first tells me that Command.com is missing then goes to A prompt if I type in Format C: it gives me the message that it cannot format a network drive??

I am trying to do this with a friend over the phone and well you can guess how that is working for me.... I just want to have a fresh install 

Even if I put the win 98 disk in it says cannot read drive d. I know the cd rom isn't in the best shape so I am hoping it will hold up long enough to get this done.

So basically I don't really know what I am doing, where to start and need someone to hold my hand thru the process. I don't know squat about dos either so will be in need of nice and gentle, plus easy to follow directions with out a bunch of Tech Mumbo thrown in  

I can follow directions and learn quick!

Wanting to do this as it has only had one fresh install done about 4 years ago. We also just recently networked the newer and the old beast together about a week ago and would like to speed up the old dog!

Sorry for the long winded post! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

It's probably best to fdsik and repartition using a 98 boot disk: http://fdisk.radified.com/


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

See if you can boot with floppy and select "With CD Rom" support.

THen do a cd /d or cd /e till you find the CD ROM drive.

Do a Dir /w /p and look for a setup.exe file
If you see it type setup

See if that works!


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi B man! I forgot to mention that I did do a boot from the floppy and here's what happens..
Right before it boots to the -A- prompt it comes up with missing command.com 
when I noticed this file missing this morning I went into system file checker and extracted this file from cabs, obviously that didn't work as I get the same message. along with this message I get; 
Mscdex version 2.25
Driver C:= driver MSC D001 unit 0
Driver d:= driver MSCD001 unit 1

Then the A prompt appears and when I out in D: cd/d it says CDR101 not ready reading drive D.
Then I tried the Dir /w /p and it says volumn in drive A has no label, then the volumn serial number (don't know if you need to know it) then Directory of 
A: command.com [dos] ,Aspi8dos.sys, aspi8u2.sys, asip.sys, autoexec.bat ,config.sys[bin], Himemsys and Oakcdrom.sys
8 files 276808 bytes
2 dirs 590848 bytes free

Told ya I didn't know what I was doing!


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

For some reason I can't remember the command I am looking for. Check this out.
http://www.duxcw.com/digest/Howto/hd/cpyhd/cpyhd2.htm


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Here it its! 

Or format it without the /s flag and use,

A:\>sys C:

to move the system files to it.

THis should copy the sys files from floppy to the HD


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I have a section with instructions for creating a boot disk at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/install/floppies.htm

There is also the generic one which you can download and at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/software/win98_img.exe

Just insert and floppy and run the program after you download it. This will automatically format, copy the files to the floppy disk.

There are a lot of the DOS utilities there that don't normally get added when you make one from Win98. For example Diskcopy, Doskey, Format, More, Move, Sys, Edit, Chkdsk, Deltree, Extract, Updated Fdisk, Attrib, Label, Mem, Scandisk, Scanreg, Smartdrv and Xcopy.

Not only are there more utilities on there but it starts much faster since it doesn't have to create the RAM disk and then expand the cab file from the floppy to that RAM disk.

It automatically loads with support for a generic CD ROM and assigns it the drive letter of X:

There is also a CD ROM boot image you can download at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/software/win_boot.iso

In addition to all the other DOS utilities, the CD version also has:
DELPART - For deleting DOS and NTFS partitions. Can delete extended NTFS partitions.
FDISK121 - FDISK with additional options - See the documentation, and 
READNTFS - Read and Copy files on a NTFS partition.

The CD image needs to be burned using a program that recognized ISO images.

A small, free program to do this can be downloaded at:http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/downloads/burncdcc.zip. It is a single executalbe that is under 200k.

==========

Information on a variety of ways to install (or re-install Win9x) can be found at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/install/win9x_install.htm

(you don't need to format to get the benefits of a clean install)

Topics covered are:
Overview
FDISK and/or FORMAT
First Time Install
Simple Re-Install - (Over Existing Installation)
Clean Installation or Upgrade - (Keeping Windows & Program Files Directories)
New Installation - (Removing Original Files without a Format)


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

I made a new boot disk from Bob's site and I still get the Cdr101 not reading driveX message!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Since Drive X: is the one assigned to the CD ROM, do you have a CD in there?

What are you typing to get this error message?


----------



## sammysosa (Nov 25, 2005)

You posted this:

"Mscdex version 2.25
Driver C:= driver MSC D001 unit 0
Driver d:= driver MSCD001 unit 1"

which indicates that you have TWO optical drives (CD and DVD drives?) installed in the system. If you can't read the disk in one drive, move it to the other drive and try to read it from there.

IOW, since you're dealing with two optical drives, you first have to figure out which one Windows is trying to read from. Look at the indicator lights on the front of the drives the next time you try to read the Windows CD, then put the Windows CD into the drive that got activated (as indicated by the blinking light on the front when it tried to read the CD).

Keep us posted...


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Or just disconnect one drive and you don't have to guess at all.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Honestly Bob I have tried with a cd in the drive and without and it still comes up with that message. Here's what I did!

I started the computer with the new boot disk made from your site, said starting windows 98, a bunch of stuff whizzed by ( unlike what happened with my boot disk) then this screen scrolls up 
DOS key installed. 
Microsoft smartdrive disk cashe 5.02
Cache size
Disk caching status

Drive read cache write cache buffering
A. yes  no no

B: yes no no

Write behind data will be commited before propmt returns
For help type in Smartdrv./? ( Even tried this)

then copy right info

DriveX := driver MScd001/ unit 0

Then the a prompt comes up and I typed in setup and it says not ready reading drive x

SO I changed the prompt to X and tried setup again, I tried a couple of prompts
X: cd/:x and a few other and nothing.....

Thanks for your help


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If all you did was boot to the floppy and type SETUP, I doubt it would run. That is because SETUP is not on the floppy. That would explain the error there. 

I also don't know what is on the CD you are putting in the X: drive or of the CD ROM drive you are using is even being assigned the letter X: (since there are two).

To help eliminate the error message (but not the underlying problem) is to edit the path in the autoexec.bat file on the floppy and take out the reference to X:

But again, this won't solve needing to enter the correct information at the DOS prompt.


----------



## sammysosa (Nov 25, 2005)

You might want to get a can of compressed air (from Radio Shack, CompUSA or some place convenient), open the CD-ROM drive, and try to blow out the dust; remember to protect your eyes from those nasty little particles. I still service optical drives on occasion, and they're often full of furballs. Another problem I've seen frequently is that the optical lens is covered with cigarette smoke, ash, and nicotine. Floppy drives suffer from the same problem...

Also, the command prompt probably looks something like this:

A:\>

When you see that, type this:

X:

then press Enter.

That should make DOS look in the optical drive for the CD.

Next, type this at the X: prompt:

DIR

and press Enter.

DOS should then display a directory listing of the files on the Windows CD-ROM. If you can see those files, you're in business. If not, let us know exactly what DOS displays instead, and we'll work from there.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

I only see two drive letter X and Y. I had the windows 98se additon disk in the cd rom drive ( full install copy)

I thought by using the startup disk, It would start the windows install process along with using the Win98 se disk. It looks like it starts the process then goes to the A prompt. I don't have a clue on what to type when the prompt comes up.

I also have no idea how to go about editing the autoexec.bat file.

I am not trying to sound confusing it's just I've never did a re install by myself before so I have no clue what to do.
Sorry if I gotcha scratching your head!!


----------



## sammysosa (Nov 25, 2005)

Reboot the system using Bob's floppy disk, then, when you get to the A: prompt, type in the commands I've posted to test the CD-ROM drive.

Let us know what happens when you've done that.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Alrighty I'll go try what you mentioned Sammy! But first I"ll give this info.. The cd rom drive is an old one, something like a 4x double speed that was given to me because mine quit working. Whatever cd I put into it I have to go to my computer the click on d drive to acsess it. The drive doesn't seem to always read the disk...

I have cleaned it, just put it in a week ago and blew the whole machine out.

Also yes there is a cd burner but it won't open, been broke for a long time! 
And when it tries to read the Cd it is indeed the cd rom drive that is trying to read it!


----------



## sammysosa (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks for the information; keep punching, and sooner or later, you'll nail this down.

Just a thought; if that CD burner is broken, disconnect it, and make sure the old drive is jumpered as the MASTER on the Secondary IDE channel. I don't recommend using an optical drive and a bootdrive on the same IDE ribbon cable if you can avoid it.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Knowing that you have at best two faulty drives would have been good to know right from the start. 

Apparently the best one is intermittent. The other doesn't even open ??!!!


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

I did finally get it to the X drive to dir for me, it's on the screen that lists whats on the disk;
add ons, autorun inf 81
cd sample drivers
readme
setup.exe
set up tip tools
win 98

I am assuming I type in the setup.exe but I am not going to until I have word from you guys!





Bob, I did mention that the cd rom drive was old and hoped it would hold up in my first post and honestly didn't even think to mention the cd burn drive as the the computer hasn't reconized it a long time as even existing til the other day, I don't know why it started showing up but it did. I was going to pull it out but wasn't quite sure on where the wire from it go after I unplug it. I have a book on it so I think I can figure it out


----------



## sammysosa (Nov 25, 2005)

Now that you can see the CD contents in the drive, I'll leave the rest of this to Bob. I doubt there is anyone posting here better qualified than he is (not ONLY because of his website) to walk you through this from here.

FWIW, if for some reason the system STOPS reading the Windows CD, and it won't allow you to start the installation of Windows, simply reboot and start over. Optical drives can flake out at the worst times, so continue to be patient, (you're doing fine so far) and with Bob's help, you'll get through this just fine.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Since you can get to the X: drive, what I do next from the X: drive is:

CD WIN98 (or wherever the source files are located on the CD)
SETUP


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

I take it you can't fdisk (it would have been a lot quicker).


----------



## sammysosa (Nov 25, 2005)

How would running fdisk help to get the CD-ROM drive working? The main problem here is that the CD-ROM drive wasn't reading the Windows CD, so there was no way to install Windows. I fail to see how fdisk would have helped resolve that.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

I am going to try to find a new cd drive for it. I couldn't get any further with it.. 
Just wouldn't read while at the prompt screen. 

I have looked for a low cost drive at every local store and they want too much for them so I will have to order one and will have it in a few days.. My plan is to keep this one up and running and let the kids get use to two computers that can go online so than when it finally croaks my hubby won't mind as much if I get a new one  You know less fighting and sharing...

I will post back in a few days to let you know my progress. Thanks a million for the help you guys...


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I have seen them for under $20 ! 

Do you or anyone else have one you could just swap out for the install?


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah I know but the lowest one I can get local is 26.00. newegg has them for 15 shipped. Money is tight as I have X-mas and 3 daughter's birthdays coming up. December early Jan are rough months for me. The whole family's B-days are in the winter!
Should have it in a few days and since the computer still runs and gets online I can wait a few days. When I install a new one I will also take out the old burner..
Take care B-man!


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I will thank you!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Steppinstone said:


> I am going to try to find a new cd drive for it. I couldn't get any further with it..
> Just wouldn't read while at the prompt screen.
> 
> I have looked for a low cost drive at every local store and they want too much for them so I will have to order one and will have it in a few days.. My plan is to keep this one up and running and let the kids get use to two computers that can go online so than when it finally croaks my hubby won't mind as much if I get a new one  You know less fighting and sharing...
> ...


Have you ordered it yet?


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Yup ten minutes ago!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I have a 24X sitting on a shelf that I would get rid of for postage.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks anyways Candy


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Well I put in the new drive and took out the burner. The new cdrom works fine so I put in my boot disk and the win98 se disk and fired it up. Got to the prompt screen again and get the same message, cannot read disk from drive x..

So I am wondering if i have the thing hooked up right. It takes me a while to get things when I have to rely on the instruction book. If all I have is a hard drive, a floppy drive and this new cd rom drive, how should I have the cd drive set at, slave or master? Currently it is set a slave.

I know the 98 disk can be read, I went into bios and changed it to boot with the cd first and rebooted and it said something like I would need to create a partition. Since I didn't know what I was doing I changed it back to the way it was and here I am!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You should be able to continue with the create partition.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Steppinstone said:


> Well I put in the new drive and took out the burner. The new cdrom works fine so I put in my boot disk and the win98 se disk and fired it up. Got to the prompt screen again and get the same message, cannot read disk from drive x..
> 
> So I am wondering if i have the thing hooked up right. It takes me a while to get things when I have to rely on the instruction book. If all I have is a hard drive, a floppy drive and this new cd rom drive, how should I have the cd drive set at, slave or master? Currently it is set a slave.
> 
> I know the 98 disk can be read, I went into bios and changed it to boot with the cd first and rebooted and it said something like I would need to create a partition. Since I didn't know what I was doing I changed it back to the way it was and here I am!


If the HD and the CD ROM are on seperate IDE ribbons, they can both be set to Master.

If on the same Ribbon, make the HD Master and the CD Slave.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If there is an option to have them on separate cables, that is the route that I would take


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

AcaCandy said:


> If there is an option to have them on separate cables, that is the route that I would take


 :up:


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Candy, I don't know how to create a partition  

Off to switch some ribbon cables around... I changed them based on what my daughters boyfriend told me...errrrrrrr!!

So seperate cables, both drives set to master?!?

Guess I should have named this thread something like, Hey can you come over and do this reinstall for me!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If you weren't in such cold country, I might have taken you up on that. 

Seriously, though, what you are doing isn't going to be that difficult. The 98 cd should walk you thru it.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

We just got 12 inches of fresh snow last night. Do you like to ski?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Steppinstone said:


> Candy, I don't know how to create a partition
> 
> Off to switch some ribbon cables around... I changed them based on what my daughters boyfriend told me...errrrrrrr!!
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## jimi (Jun 14, 2000)

haven't read entire thread but Chari some ide cables aren't keyed, (those can only be inserted one way) so if your cable isn't keyed - a little bump on the rectanglular end of the cable - you need to make sure the side with the red stripe matches up with pin 1 on the motherboard and on the hard drive (almost always pin 1 on the HD is the side towards the power cable pins).

i love to ski BTW, and i'll show up just for postage of lil ole me


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

"Got to the prompt screen again and get the same message, cannot read disk from drive x.."

Again, what are you tying in to get to get this error message?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Steppinstone said:


> We just got 12 inches of fresh snow last night. Do you like to ski?




Oh, no.....that is way to dangerous and way too cold


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Bob, I could be doing this all wrong but I have explained what I am doing when I get to that prompt. So please correct me if my approach is wrong here. From what I have gathered i am to put the boot disk in the floppy drive, put the windows 98 cd in the cd rom drive restart the computer, which runs thru the boot disk info then gets to the A prompt, so I changed the a prompt to x and typed in Cd win98 and it just comes back with cannot read from drive x.

What I thought was suppose to happen is I boot with the bootup disk and the win disk, it runs thru its whatever then gives me a screen that walks me the rest of the way thru it. Obviously I am missing something.....


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Ok... so it is more than what was just in the previous post which is why I asked.

Since there were problems with both previous CD ROM drives, have you taken them both out and are only using the single known working one?

During the floppy drive boot, it should tell you want drive letter is assigned to your CD ROM drive. Normally this is X:. What does it show when you boot?

When you change to the X: drive, is there even a Win98 directory to change to?

As previously suggested, you can also just edit the autoexec.bat file and take out the X: reference in the PATH line.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Yes Bob I put in a brand new drive and took out the two bad drives. When I boot up using the floopy it goes thru it's process and shows the cd as on drive X, then the a prompt appears, so I changed it to X and typed in cd win98 and the get cdr101 cannot read from drive x message..

I then tried the command that Basset gave me- Dir /w /p and it does bring up the directory, I then tried typing in setup.exe and it again gives me the cannot read from drive X message.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So:

X: - is ok
DIR - is ok and shows a x:\win98 directory?
CD \win98 is not ok?

And have you tried editing the path line in the autoexec.bat file. Pretty sure this was mentioned quite a while ago.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

> And have you tried editing the path line in the autoexec.bat file. Pretty sure this was mentioned quite a while ago.


I mentioned a ways back that I don't know how to edit the the autoexec.bat file.

Bob, you have to treat me like a computer newbie when it comes to this kinda of thing as I am finding that your directions confuse me.

No offense! 

Off to google!!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I searched through all the previous posts and didn't see anything where you said you didn't know how to edit the autoexec.bat file.

Boot with the floppy
run "edit autoexec.bat"
This will bring up a basic text editor with the autoexec.bat file already loaded
Go to the line with the path in it.
Just have it say A:\ 
Then reboot with the floppy

Also, any answers to my previous questions?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Bob Cerelli said:


> I searched through all the previous posts and didn't see anything where you said you didn't know how to edit the autoexec.bat file.





Steppinstone said:


> I also have no idea how to go about editing the autoexec.bat file.


That would be post #15


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Glad I gave the instructions for how to do it. With over 50 posts so far, can't figure out how I missed it. Also didn't see anyone else catch it either. Maybe the weather report has been more critical. 

Also, now that you have a working CD ROM, have you tried booting from your Win98 CD? Maybe it will work now.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Well I did the edit of the autoexec.bat file, I did not see a way to save changes. I then rebooted with the floppy and the exact same thing happened.

and NO Bob I did not try booting with just the cd because I was under the impression that I had to use the floppy boot disk to make something magical happen!!

For recap purposes, I am currently on the windows 98 machine, it is networked to my win xp machine. This computer is old, a pent 2 450 that has had some replacements parts and a ram upgrade. 

My teens have clogged it up and I simply want to do a re-install so that windows 98 se feels all pop and fresh again! Nothing needs to be saved, I have all the disks for any programs I may need including the windows 98 se full version,the restoration disk and a Cerelli boot disk!

I did not think it was going to be this difficult.. See ya in the morning!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you didn't save the changes, that would explain why there weren't any. You would do this the way you would with most text editing programs, File / Save. 

You can press Alt-F then Save.

It's not necessarily that difficult but it helps to know things early. For example, it took quite a while to learn that there were two defective CD ROM drives.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Chari, have you tried just booting again with the windows cd, it seems to me that you had some choices there.....to continue on with the install. Let's walk thru the create partition if you have the time.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Bob Cerelli said:


> Glad I gave the instructions for how to do it. With over 50 posts so far, can't figure out how I missed it. Also didn't see anyone else catch it either.


I see you did a late edit Bob. I didn't mention it as I don't think that an edit of the autoexec.bat file is necessary here  Or is that just your way of getting a LATE JAB in as you usually do? I wouldn't have even mentioned YOUR oversight had you not so adamently stated that you'd read back over all the posts again and didn't see where Chari had mentioned that she didn't know how to edit the autoexec.bat file to begin with.

She's also stated that she's a computer novice, yet you go pounding away at her with your belittling comments


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

All I changed was the last non-critical line. 

Also the unnecessary criticism doesn't seem to be offering any information to help solve the problem.

Several post ago I also suggested booting from the CD. 

"Also, now that you have a working CD ROM, have you tried booting from your Win98 CD? Maybe it will work now."


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Any chance bad cables are being re-used on both these drives?

And are you sure X is the letter getting assigned the drive when the floppy loads its drivers? It should indicate during the boot process what letter is being used.

Since the partition information is almost certainly corrupted -- I wouldn't count on it being the usual "one higher than normal".


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

"And are you sure X is the letter getting assigned the drive when the floppy loads its drivers? It should indicate during the boot process what letter is being used."

Among others, I would like to know this as well. 

Other ones asked previously that would be very helpful to know:

"During the floppy drive boot, it should tell you want drive letter is assigned to your CD ROM drive. Normally this is X:. What does it show when you boot?

When you change to the X: drive, is there even a Win98 directory to change to?

X: - is ok
DIR - is ok and shows a x:\win98 directory?
CD \win98 is not ok?"


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Good Morning Tsgers, I 'll go try starting with just the disk right after coffee...

DriveX := driver MScd001/ unit 0: this is what it says about drive X when the info rolls by.

Then the A prompt flashes.. Not quite sure how to answer your questions Bob, I can get to an X prompt and type in cd \win98 and it says CDR101 cannot read from drive x.

I can only get information on the screen if I dir, if I try a command I see on the screen it comes up with not reading from drive x, abort,retry,fail...

I think I must be missing a setting to set, to enable my cd rom to read while in Dos...

Lastly Bob here is a qoute from my first post..



> Even if I put the win 98 disk in it says cannot read drive d. I know the cd rom isn't in the best shape so I am hoping it will hold up long enough to get this done.


The only thing I forgot was to write the word drive after cd rom.. I honestly don't think that other drive was bad, since this drive does the exact same thing... and the burner drive, well I think I explained that one a couple of times....

I don't think the cables are bad, Off to go try a few things.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

I have rebooted with just the win disk in the drive and am at the screen where I have to make a choice..
" you have a drive over 512 mb in size. Would you like to enable large disk support.."

no: do not use larger disk support
or
yes, enable large disk support


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, enable large disk support.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Glad the idea to boot from the CD worked.

You can pretty much just make the whole drive one large partition. Then format it. Then install Win98.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Steppinstone said:


> I can only get information on the screen if I dir, if I try a command I see on the screen it comes up with not reading from drive x, abort,retry,fail...
> 
> I think I must be missing a setting to set, to enable my cd rom to read while in Dos...
> 
> ...


From the first post, you were using a drive that was known to have problems. Are you using the same drive or have you replaced the two bad ones with a single new one.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Bob Cerelli said:


> From the first post, you were using a drive that was known to have problems. Are you using the same drive or have you replaced the two bad ones with a single new one.





Steppinstone said:


> Well I put in the new drive and took out the burner. The new cdrom works fine


Post #33


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Good there are folks are keeping track of all the posts. 

A concern regarding the certainty of how good either the current drive or the CD ROM is being used is from "I try a command I see on the screen it comes up with not reading from drive x, abort,retry,fail...".

So in making sure that only the new drive is being used, the other major item being used in common is the CD ROM itself. If you have another one to borrow, you might give it a try. Those errors should not be coming up, especially just trying to get a directory. This would also explain why none of the other commands were working either.

(sorry for a late edit. just corrected a smally typo. nothing critical for those watching closely)


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Here's where I am at....... I click yes enable large disk support.. The next screen that comes up says window will now reboot your computer, put your boot disk into drive a and click enter... I did and the same thing happens, A prompt flashes, 
I changed the a to X: hit enter then I typed in next to the X: cd win98, the prompt changes to reflect the win98, then I entered, setup.exe and it still says cdr101 cannot read disk from drive X..

Frustrated i went back into BIOS and changed the boot setting to read the cd rom drive first, rebooted with the boot disk, changed the A prompt to D and entered
D:cd win98, I then entered setup and do actually get to a blue windows setup screen which then tells me that setup will now preform routine checks of your system...

The a message pops up and tell me that I don't have a enough disk space to install windows, setup will quit, free up some disk space then run setup again. You will need atleast 205 mega bytes free to install windows 98..

thats where I am at.


Bob,The commands I mentioned earlier were the files that popped up onto the screen after I used
Dir /w /p..


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

What were you booting to start running FDISK (this was the program that was prompting for large disk support). 

From your previous post " have rebooted with just the win disk in the drive and am at the screen where I have to make a choice.." was this the Windows CD Disk or some other win disk. Mine doesn't automatically start FDISK at all. 

Guess I'm not sure why FDISK was being run to partition the hard drive or how it was partitioned. Is there a reason this was done? 

Was the drive formatted after running FDISK?


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Yes Bob it was the win98 se disk... Explained everything I did so far this morning in my previous two posts..


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

What "win98 se disk"? - CD or Floppy. The posts don't say which one.

Since apparently FDISK was started at some point, was this program started automatically or manually?

How was the drive partitioned? What Size for example.

Was the drive formatted after it was partitioned?

Are you sure the CD ROM itself is any good? Have you tried it on another computer.

It's these critical details that would be helpful to know.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

The win 98 cd, in all of my post I have refered to the floppy as the boot disk and the windows 98 se cd as the win disk.

Nothing happened after the FDISK screen came up ( BTW it never said fdisk anywhere on the screen) I clicked yes to to enable large disk support, it said windows will now restart, put in your Boot floppy and click ok to restart.. so I did and again got to the the A prompt again and again I get cannot read disk from drive x..

So yeah it could be a failing Cd, no real way of checking it, I can access it, just not from DOS.

So to sum it up nothing was partitioned, nothing formatted and I guess it could be a bad cd, even though it looks fine...


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If the drive was only partitioned and not formatted, then it is unlikely that the install will be able to get much farther along.

Might try booting with the boot floppy disk. At the A: prompt run "FORMAT C:" - no quotes

This will format the hard drive.

Of course there is still the ongoing problem from the start that the CD cannot be read. But at least you are a bit further along.


----------



## sammysosa (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi, Steppinstone,

These problems installing Win98 must be driving you crazy, but I think we can work around them fairly easily. I've typed specific instructions for you, along with a few explanations of why I think you've encountered these problems. Please read through this a few times; we'll take this by the numbers, to see if we can wipe any old junk off your harddrive, and then try to install Windows again.

This is not complicated, but there are several steps you'll have to follow in order, so I've numbered them for you, which should make it easier to keep track of what you've done as you go along.

If nothing else has worked for you, try this method:

1. Boot the system with Bob's bootdisk; do NOT put the Windows CD-ROM into the optical drive. Be SURE you remove the CD-ROM from the CD-ROM drive before you boot your system. When you can see the A: prompt, type this command:

DELTREE /Y C:

then press Enter. The Deltree program will delete any files already on the harddrive.

2. Once you've done that and can see the A: prompt again, reboot the system a second time. Again, use ONLY Bob's bootdisk; do NOT put the Windows CD-ROM into the CD-ROM drive either before or during the bootup process (I'll explain why further on).

3. Pay close attention to which drive letter is assigned to the CD-ROM drive during the bootup.

4. When you get back to the A: prompt, type this DOS command:

MD C:\WIN98

and press the Enter key.

That command will create a new folder on the harddrive (named WIN98); next, we'll try to copy the files from the CD-ROM to the harddrive with a few more DOS commands.

5. It will be best if you switch back to the A: prompt at this point in time (you should still be at the C: prompt). To change back to the A: prompt, type this:

A:

and press Enter.

You should now see the A: prompt again.

6. NOW, open the door on the optical drive, insert the Windows CD-ROM, and close the drive door. When the light on the CD-ROM drive stops flashing (should take 5 - 10 seconds), type the next DOS command at the A: prompt (assuming the CD-ROM drive has been assigned the letter X

XCOPY X:\WIN98\*.* /V

and press Enter.

Pay CLOSE attention to the types of slashes used in that command; there are two back-slashes and one forward-slash. There is a space between the word XCOPY and the next part of the command, which is X:\WIN98\*.*, followed by another space, then the forward-slash, and the letter "V", the letter which comes before the letter "W" in the alphabet.

That command (XCOPY) should copy all of the important Windows installation files to your harddrive, which will take about two minutes or thereabouts.

7. When you get back to the A: prompt, type this DOS command:

C:

and press Enter.

8. You should now be at the C: prompt; now type this command:

CD C:\WIN98

9. Next, type this:

SETUP /IE /IV

and press Enter once more.

The Windows Setup program should start the installation. Follow the prompts, and if all goes well, you should be on your way to installing Windows. You'll still need to install all of the drivers for your motherboard chipset and your hardware (videocard, modem, soundcard, NIC, etc.), but as long as Windows installs properly, you should have the basics under control.

Remember to remove the floppy disk and CD-ROM from their drives when instructed to do so by the Windows installation program, and put them in a safe place.

One of the problems you seem to be encountering is caused by inserting the Windows CD as the system boots, or booting the system with the CD-ROM already sitting in the CD-ROM drive. In my experience, it is better to wait until you can see the A: prompt before you insert the CD-ROM. Otherwise, DOS tends to "lose track" (for want of a better term) of the CD-ROM. It is one of the most annoying problems you can experience during a Windows installation. By waiting to see the A: prompt before you insert the CD-ROM into the drive, you'll have the best chance of getting this installation to complete successfully.

For reasons I can't explain, DOS seems to "ignore" the CD-ROM when it is inserted too soon. As I've mentioned, it is best to wait until you can see the A: prompt; once the system is ready, you should have time to insert the CD-ROM and run the commands I've provided. If you get the same "CDR101" error message, remove the CD-ROM and close the CD-ROM door. Wait at least ten seconds, then open the CD-ROM door and insert the CD-ROM again. That should re-activate the activity light on the front of the CD-ROM drive, and you should be able to get the CD-ROM drive working again by repeating Step 6 and continuing from there.

This isn't always the easiest problem to resolve, so don't get discouraged. If all else fails, you can always sledge-hammer the daylights out of the computer, and use it for a doorstop.

Good luck with this; keep us posted...


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I'm not sure if it was read but that's pretty much all of what was in the install link way back in post #7.


----------



## sammysosa (Nov 25, 2005)

I try hard not to overlook any details, so I've re-read this thread several times, just to be sure that I know what problems Steppinstone has encountered along the way, and what advice has already been presented. Regardless of what any of us has posted previously, I decided to break everything into sequential steps in my last post, hoping to make things a bit easier for Steppinstone to deal with. Obviously, I've avoided posting here for a few days, but since there have been so many problems getting this installation to work, it just seems to be a better solution than providing instructions piecemeal any longer.

When I first started using computers in 1993, everything was foreign to me, and I would have appreciated having someone try to clarify things to make them easier for me to understand. Since I had no help available, I struggled and learned most of what I know through trial and error. I was really struggling financially, so there was no money for classes or books, and learning on my own was my only alternative. I tend to write detailed instructions for others because I remember the aggravation I went through back then.

Of all the people I knew with PCs in the early '90s, not one of them could tell me what I wanted to know about DOS (and later Win3.x); I had to figure it out as I went along. Since I don't believe in forcing others to re-invent the wheel, I try to make it easier for people to learn something when they read my advice; even if the original poster doesn't actually benefit from the details I provide, I know someone else will later on.

I have a nephew with a degree in Computer Science who posts in other forums; when he first began offering advice to people, it often looked something like this:

1. Remove engine from car.

2. Overhaul engine.

3. Reinstall engine.

4. Problem solved.

I made sure he understood how UN-helpful he was being by providing such generic advice, and now his posts are much more detailed. I don't mind saying that he is now solving more problems than he causes, which I consider to be an accomplishment.

Anyway, here's hoping Steppinstone reports that progress has been made sometime soon; if there are more problems, I'll modify my instructions to work around them.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Here are the almost identical instructions provide in the link way back from post #7:

1. For a new install, I would recommend copying the source files to a directory on the hard drive and then installing from that directory. This way when Windows will need additional files like print drivers, you won't always be prompted to insert the CD. 

2. Make a directory on the hard drive . I like to use one that reflects the name of the operating system
( e.g. md c:\win98se ). 

3. XCOPY the source files on the CD to that directory
( e.g. xcopy x:\win98 c:\win98se /s )

where x: would be replaced by the drive letter assigned to the CD ROM and win98 would be the actual location of the source files on the CD. 

4. From that directory on the hard drive, run the setup.exe program.
( e.g. cd\win98se, then run setup )

There is more there regarding FDISK and FORMAT in that link as well. 

So hopefully there is enough detail and more and if it is a concern, no necessity to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

sammysosa said:


> I try hard not to overlook any details, so I've re-read this thread several times, just to be sure that I know what problems Steppinstone has encountered along the way, and what advice has already been presented. Regardless of what any of us has posted previously, I decided to break everything into sequential steps in my last post, hoping to make things a bit easier for Steppinstone to deal with. Obviously, I've avoided posting here for a few days, but since there have been so many problems getting this installation to work, it just seems to be a better solution than providing instructions piecemeal any longer.
> 
> When I first started using computers in 1993, everything was foreign to me, and I would have appreciated having someone try to clarify things to make them easier for me to understand. Since I had no help available, I struggled and learned most of what I know through trial and error. I was really struggling financially, so there was no money for classes or books, and learning on my own was my only alternative. I tend to write detailed instructions for others because I remember the aggravation I went through back then.
> 
> ...


----------



## sammysosa (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi, Bob C.,

Obviously, I couldn't agree with you more on this matter; neither one of us is attempting to reinvent the wheel. I realize that this type of spastic problem with the optical drive is aggravating for the client, and I tend to provide the UNabridged version when I type instructions just out of habit... j/k

As you've noticed, I expanded on your instructions, simply because Steppinstone requested specific details. Though I don't bother copying the junk sub-folders from the Win98 CD to the harddrive (which is why I don't include the /S switch with the xcopy command), we both see the value of xcopy here. I DO add the /V switch, in order to verify the data transfer; been bitten by THAT one time too many to disregard it any more.

Similarly, when running Setup, I use the /IE switch to prevent creating a generic Win98 emergency bootdisk (which means that Steppinstone won't have to waste time with that either); the bootdisk you've provided is MUCH better than the garden-variety Windows-generated bootdisk, so stopping the install to deal with that would be counter-productive. Also, I include the /IV switch to eliminate seeing the advertising panels flashed on the monitor during the installation (because they're obnoxious); no one needs to see that nonsense. When I install Win9.x, I have enough other things on my mind to deal with, without needing to be distracted by such drivel.

Truth be told, we tend to agree on all but minor details, and I can live with that. You spend a lot more time online in these forums than I do, and I usually try to keep a low profile here. My first post in this thread was written only because I noticed that TWO optical drives were being set up in DOS, and I wanted to get that dealt with before things got out of hand.


bassetman:

Thanks for your support; with luck, Steppinstone will get beyond this sticking point soon, and we can collectively help get that system to the point where it works as expected.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Good morning everyone!! I have to work this morning so won't be able to work on that computer until later this afternoon..

 Sammy ((((( BIG HUGS)))))

I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for taking the time to write such detailed directions. It is exactly what I needed and will allow me to go back to this post to double check to make sure I don't miss anything or any steps.... I really appreciate it, thank you... 

Bob, please don't take offense but your directions are given in a way that is more for an expert user than a Novice ( I am not a complete novice, just in certain areas). I mentioned in my very first thread that I don't know dos, that I have problems knowing where to put spaces and slashes and such.. You give good advise, but with clearer more detailed instructions you would be able to help the more novice computer user, better assistances. It really is all about the small details, without them people get lost and frustrated...

The last advise you gave me Bob, reboot with just the floppy, and at the A prompt type in Format C: that was it.....

Well I did that... it asked me if I wanted to continue, press Y to continue, pressed Y and it said deleting drive C...

I was never given any detail on what to expect, what would happen and what to do after that step! Luckily it didn't actually erase anything even though it said it had and I was able to get right back into windows. Then I called it a night...

Here's my womanly, motherly advise.... Try to get a feel for what a poster's experience level is and base your answers accordingly, if you see there is a struggle going on, review the steps and give more detail that might help the person figure out the issue..

I didn't use the reinstall info on your site because they are directions written for the more advanced computer user,I couldn't make heads or tails out of the info provided.. NO slams, just letting you know my own experience....

Thanks to all that have assisted me!! 

Will give updates later!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

"Bob, please don't take offense but your directions are given in a way that is more for an expert user than a Novice"

What I copied in the later post was directly from the web site and was pretty much exactly the same information sammy posted. Is it easier to read from the forum as opposed to the same thing on a web site. If that's the case I'll try and do that more often. 

Also on that same exact site was all the information on how to format as well. It goes right through number steps including the need to press Y. It's all there. Step by step. What would have been needed to make it clearer?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Steppinstone said:


> Good morning everyone!! I have to work this morning so won't be able to work on that computer until later this afternoon..
> 
> Sammy ((((( BIG HUGS)))))
> 
> ...


 :up: :up:


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Steppinstone 

Rather than just continue by quoting your last post with nothing to add, I would sincerely like to know why the information on my site was difficult to use. It was almost word for word what was eventually on this thread, but someting like 50 posts later.

Was it the table layout on the web, the background color, the extra information that may not have applied to your particular situation? The format information was there as well. Perhaps the wording could be changed?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I just want to add this to clear up any possible misunderstanding about the advice being offered by all here:

There is no solution to this problem that does not involve deleting all information on the drive and starting over.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

What was the specific problem that required deleting all the information on the drive? Must have missed it along the way.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well, if you didn't agree with that why did you post:



> Might try booting with the boot floppy disk. At the A: prompt run "FORMAT C:" - no quotes
> 
> This will format the hard drive.


No one is offering non destructive advice at this stage -- and frankly, I'm not sure a simple format will do the job, as very first post leads me to think the partition table is damaged.

However, after reviewing this thread once more, if a format has not been accomplished, here is one long shot to try which is usually non destructive:

boot with the floppy again, and once at the a: prompt enter:

fdisk /mbr

take the floppy out and reboot.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Didn't agree or disagree. But certainly you need to FORMAT after FDISK seemed to be run.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Bob Cerelli said:


> Steppinstone
> 
> Rather than just continue by quoting your last post with nothing to add,


Perhaps you should learn how to use the quote button. And the reason I did that was to give the poster some of the confidence back that you've knocked out of her. And stop your whining about criticism, you've given MORE than your fair share of it in this thread with your snide side remarks. I prefer to give mine out right, so there is no mistake about it 

Rog, (NOT BOB) Rog, did you see the part about her still being able to get into Windows? Post number #79.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yes, said I didn't want to quote. I wanted some constructive advice for why the information on my site was difficult to use.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

AcaCandy said:


> Rog, (NOT BOB) Rog, did you see the part about her still being able to get into Windows? Post number #79.


  

Saw it, but didn't grok it. If Windows is bootable then I've mis-understood where this thread was coming from from the git-go.

The "missing command.com" was coming from the boot disk (maybe a bad disk), not Windows itself.

In that case, neither format nor deltree c: /y is the answer here until the CD reading problem can be straightened out.

Sammy's instructions were not materially different than Bob's -- just more hand-holding.

Maybe that's why we haven't heard from Steppingstone -- no more Windows 

... by the way, what happens when you use a Windows startup disk on a drive that has an overlay?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I've spoken with her via pm. I think she's still ok 

I just wanted you to see that, since you mentioned the MBR


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Rollin' Rog said:


> ... by the way, what happens when you use a Windows startup disk on a drive that has an overlay?


It's been awhile since I've used a software overlay, but I believe that you get a prompt that tells you to hit some key to bypass the overlay and boot to the startup disk.

That thought had rolled through my mind as well...........


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

CTRL-A, I believe.......


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Does this depend on the type of bootdisk?

I think drive overlay software comes with it's own boot floppy program doesn't it?

I'm not getting the impression from this that you can tell by using a normal startup disk:

http://support.microsoft.com/Defaul...b/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-gb;186057&;ln=en-gb


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I could be wrong, but, from my recollection, if I used a boot disk floppy, the boot disk would NOT kick in unless I hit the appropriate key to boot from another source and opt out of the overlay.

When using a software overlay, when the system is booting up, you'll see a screen, and it tells you that it's loading the software overlay....and you will get a confirmation message that EZ-Bios has been installed/loaded.

And yes, I had an EZ-Bios boot disk, but quite frankly, I didn't see much difference with it, than I did on a normal boot disk. I think once the overlay is on the drive, you have to make the distinction when trying to boot around it.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Is there an overlay on her hard drive?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Rog, looks like it's CTRL-ESC.

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000047.htm

Disk drive overlay (DDO) or other software utility is being used on the hard disk drive:

The computer's Hard disk drive may be utilizing a DDO (Disk Drive Overlay), which is commonly used for larger hard drives to allow them to work properly. When using a DDO you must boot the computer from the hard drive as normal. As the computer is booting up you should see a message asking you to press a key such as CTRL + ESC to boot from a floppy. Once the key combination is pressed for your DDO, you will then have the opportunity to place the disk within the computer and boot from the disk, and at the same time, you will be able to read from the hard drive.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Now there's something I haven't seem for almost 10 years. Drive Overlay. Sounds like the old Win95 days. Was that something mentioned in the private messages?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Bob Cerelli said:


> Now there's something I haven't seem for almost 10 years. Drive Overlay. Sounds like the old Win95 days. Was that something mentioned in the private messages?


No, it wasn't Bob. We're speculating here. Is that ok with you?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And for the record, I used a drive overlay in Windows 98 too......


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Of course it's ok. Great discussion. Now that it's just speculation it helps clarify the the discussion.

Here are some other links that may help understanding old drive overlay issues and reasons for installing it:

How to Tell If Drive Overlay Program Is Installed in Windows
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;186057

Cannot Access Hard Disk After Booting from Floppy Disk
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;245162

Although not directly related: 
Installing Windows NT on a Hard Disk Configured with EZ-Drive
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;136039

Problems with Drive Overlay Programs in WindowsXP:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;315679&Product=winxp

Overcoming BIOS Disk Size Barriers
http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/bios/over_DDO.htm

How to Use the Fdisk Tool and the Format Tool to Partition or Repartition a Hard Disk - Has a part on drive overlay:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;255867

From Seagate:
http://www.seagate.com/support/kb/disc/howto/use_dwse_maint.html

http://www.storagereview.com/guide2000/ref/hdd/bios/overDDO.html


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Rog posted one of your same links above, but then again, who's keeping track of your lack of ability to recall anything in this thread  Or do I need to give you the post number again?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Hopefully all the others will add to the discussion. Glad to see they were looked at already.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Bob, are you starting to see a pattern here?


----------



## Randolf34 (Nov 28, 2005)

Need some help? http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;186057


----------



## sammysosa (Nov 25, 2005)

Randolf34 said:


> Need some help? http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;186057


Randolf34:

Your powers of observation continue to amaze me; that is the THIRD time that link has been posted on THIS page alone. You might be more helpful if you actually bothered to READ the threads you reply to, but judging by your posts in other threads, that might be too much to expect from you.

Once again, I commend you for your efforts, BUT...


----------



## Randolf34 (Nov 28, 2005)

Well? Here's one that hasn't been posted. http://computing-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/Dynamic+Drive+Overlay Just look in the dictionary.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Good Morning!! Sorry I didn't make it back sooner, the weekends are when I have more time to work on the things as during the week I am pretty much a single parent.. ( second shift hubby).

I have also been trying to get a hold of my brother because he is the last person to re-install windows for me... and maybe he can un- ravel the Mystery of the undeletable hard drive.... 

Sammy, I don't have my intructions in front of me so I may not have my info straight but here's the jist of it. First Bob's boot disk doesn't like me.. I followed your intructions to a T and with it would not deltree for me, so I restarted with the boot disk I had ( windows boot floppy), when I typed in deltree / Y C: it told me this will delete the hard drive, I selected yes and it gave me a message that it was complete. I rebooted followed the steps and then got to the copy command.. I am not exactly sure what it said but something like cannot copy files,basecab 4, basecab5,basecab 6 files could not be found, it ran down the screen like that repeating the above file names...

and you would think I would no longer have windows but I do...

Some of you may be thinking this computer is older than it is, I bought in Dec, 1999, it has been thru 2 hard drives, one motherboard and a power supply all before the warranty ran out. Here is a link to the win98 specs, just in case it's needed info.
http://support.gateway.com/support/srt/docs.asp?sn=0016759788

Rog! The win98se machine is still up and running, just wanted to make windows all pop and fresh again!

Off to go catch up on things  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

The error "I am not exactly sure what it said but something like cannot copy files,basecab 4, basecab5,basecab 6 files could not be found, it ran down the screen like that repeating the above file names", again makes me think that the CD ROM itself is defective. 

That is would also explain why every time you tried to change to the X:\win98 directory you got an error. Had nothing to do with the boot floppy but the CD itself. 

Now it can't copy the files from the same CD either.


----------



## sammysosa (Nov 25, 2005)

The best advice I can give you right now is to try it again; start by running Deltree, and work from there. Reboot the system with the floppy disk immediately after you run Deltree.

Then, follow the steps I posted previously, and if you get the same "Cannot copy files..." error message, just remove the CD from the drive, close the door, wait until the light on the CD-ROM stops flashing, then open the door, reinsert the CD, and try the XCOPY command again.

I've seen this problem previously; sometimes, the Windows installer screws up, and you have to "encourage" it to get it to work properly.

Let us know what happens...


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

To help eliminate the CD as part of the problem, can you put it in a friends computer and have them try copying files from it's \win98 directory. 

I'm not sure that at the point of just trying to copy the files manually that windows is even started the installing yet. Just basic copying. XCOPY or COPY look at them the same.

From the information so far is seems like you can get a directory listing (which is why x:\win98 showed up), but not actually copy anything there. Kind of like having a table of contents in a book. But when you go to the actual pages to read them, they are missing or torn.

===

Also it sounds like the deltree command may not have worked for whatever reason. If the files were erased then "and you would think I would no longer have windows but I do..." makes it sound like nothing got removed.

What happened when you tried to run FORMAT C: and press Y when prompted.

A way to test what is on the hard drive to make sure it is really clean is to:

1. Boot with the floppy
2. At the A: prompt run DIR C: (kinda like what you did with the CD but just with a different drive letter.

If everything was deleted, there should be any files listed and no errors.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Steppingstone said:


> Rog! The win98se machine is still up and running, just wanted to make windows all pop and fresh again!


I dunno, maybe you should quite while you are ahead. Whatever deltree c: /y deleted it was not the boot drive.

And the problems with getting the Windows CD to properly copy files really should be sorted out before burning your bridges.

I've never seen anything like this. There has to be a reasonable explanation. Perhaps the presence of a drive overlay would be it -- so I would hope we could sort that out once and for all before taking any drastic measures.

Can you boot with a startup floppy that you know works -- then at the a: prompt enter:

*fdisk /status*

and tell us what the response is?

Then enter *dir c:\ /p*

(this is the same as Bob's suggestion)

and confirm whether the c: drive is readable from the boot disk.
Apologies if you have done this before -- but maybe a new boot disk will produce different results if the old one was uncooperative.

Also copy the response to this command (enter both lines):

*c:
MEM /C*

If it does not run from the boot floppy, open a command prompt within Windows and run it (start > run: *command*)


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Fdisk status

Disk drive mbytes free usage
1. ------------9782 --------- 100%

-------C:------- 16 ---------------

Dir C: \ /p results
Volume in drive c has no label
Volume serial number is 2808-18ff
Win98 12-04-05 7:11 p
Command.com 93880 5-11-98 8:01 p

When I did the C: mem /c it just kept bumping me back the the C prompt!

Edit: I tried to get the f-disk staus so that it was easier to read but it's all smooshed together. 
The are two rows, under disk is 1, then blank under drive, the 9783 under mbytes, free is empty, usage 100%

Second row blank under disk, C: under drive, 16 Mbytes, free is blank, usage is blank.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Steppinstone said:


> Fdisk status
> 
> Disk drive mbytes free usage
> 1. ------------9782 --------- 100%
> ...


Did you save it to a .txt file that you are copying and pasting from?

If so, you can upload the .txt file here as an attachment so we could see orig format.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

C: Mem /C results!


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Fdisk status!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Sounds like a pretty full hard drive. Maybe that's also you had an error a while ago about "The a message pops up and tell me that I don't have a enough disk space to install windows". For those who like to keep track, that would be post #67.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

When I look at system properties, it tells me that I have 5.52 gb left, 4 used gb..


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

That should be plenty then.

Just to help eliminate it as being a part of the problem, is there really any drive overlay software being used?

Also have you had time to try and see if the CD can be successfully copied on another computer. This would help determine if there is a problem there as well. Be kinda nice to know. Those previous copying errors didn't look to encouraging.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The mem /c command does look like a disk overlay program is in use if we can rely on this MS 'whassup':



> 3.	At the command prompt, type "MEM /C" to determine the total amount of conventional memory. A number less than 655,360 may indicate the existence of a drive overlay program, however a lesser number may instead indicate the existence of a SCSI drive or Master Boot Record virus.


Yours is 598,016

Similarly, though I'm less sure of my reading of Fdisk /status, c: is less than the total drive, even though there appear to be no other partitions, and usage is 100%

On my little Win98 drive, both figures are the same.

Where to go from here is a little out of my tree -- perhaps Candy might know more about this since she has actually used some drive overlays.

I probably should add a few more thoughts here: first it might well be possible to reinstall Windows from within Windows -- there is no requirement that this be done from a boot disk, although that is the cleanest way to do it.

Second, I never recommend reinstalls for the reason you are currently giving. If there is a specific problem, I like to address it. If the problem cannot be resolved -- and a clean install is to be considered, one must be reminded that many hardware drivers (sound, video, modem), other installed programs and Windows updates will have to be reinstalled.

This Windows updates reinstalls must be done even on overinstalls. Internet Explorer also usually needs to be reinstalled.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Chari, are you able to still load windows? If so, pull the boot floppy and the Windows cdrom disks out, and watch the screen as it loads, hit the ESC button so you can see behind the splash screen. What we are looking for here is any info scrolling across your sceen that says anything close to "EZ BIOS LOADED."


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

I did a few of the things from MS 'whassup' One was a Dir /a *.ovl comes up with drive a has no label, directory of A: File not found.

Would my gateway go back program be the cause of all this? In case your not familar, it's a program that allows me to revert the hard-drive to a previous state, to regain deleted files and such.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

The Go Back sure sheds another light on the problem. I'm certain I must have missed it in a previous post somewhere.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Bob Cerelli said:


> The Go Back sure sheds another light on the problem. I'm certain I must have missed it in a previous post somewhere.


Another cynical post that adds nothing to the thread, would you agree Bob? 

Chari, yes that would interfere in the bootdisk process as well.

EDIT: I'm not that familiar with the Go Back boot up process, but doesn't that have it's own boot disk that you created when you installed the program? Or set the program up?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

GoBack
Information on GoBack software can be found at http://www.roxio.com/en/support/goback/index.html.

When you install GoBack software, it modifies the hard drive's partition. In order to see the drive when booting from a floppy disk, the GoBack drivers must be loaded or GoBack must be disabled: 
To load the GoBack drivers 
Restart the computer. When you see the GoBack screen, press the spacebar to display the GoBack menu. 
Insert the Norton AntiVirus Emergency Disk in your floppy disk drive. 
Choose the "Boot from floppy" option. 
Follow the prompts, and allow the Norton AntiVirus Emergency Disk to scan the hard drive.
To Disable GoBack 
Restart the computer. When you see the GoBack screen, press the spacebar to display the GoBack menu. 
Choose "Disable Goback." 
Insert the Norton AntiVirus Emergency Disk in your floppy disk drive, and then restart the computer. 
Follow the prompts, and allow the Norton AntiVirus Emergency Disk to scan your hard drive.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Note: GoBack will prompt you to re-enable it every time the computer is restarted.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/nav.nsf/docid/2000040516340706

See the 'disable' go back info.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I tried looking for the word "back" but didn't come up with anything. But then last time I tried searching for "autoexec.bat" since that was a problem and didn't come up with anything there either. So figure I missed it both times. I may have skipped a page or so this last time. 

But GoBack is a different thing to contend with. Haven't used it for a while but not as long as drive overlays. A lot had to do with issues like this. Reinstalls or repairs were just too difficult.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Candy, I did not see anything resembling Ez bios... Doesn't the dir results posted in POST # 121 mean there is not a overlay program? Just grasping! 

Keep getting Snarky Bob and your going on ignore!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Chari, I think the problem (well, I pretty much know the problem) is now with the GoBack. See if you can disable it as I've outlined in my post above.

I think once that is disabled...we'll have free sailing....or at least we can hope


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Here's some additional information from Gateway's web site that may help as well:
http://support.gateway.com/s/issues/666809910.shtml

Turn on the computer.

Press and hold the CTRL+ALT keys simultaneously while tapping the G key right after the computer completes its POST and before the GoBack message appears. Note: Timing is very important, and it may take a few tries.

GoBack prompts you to force GoBack to unhook itself from the MBR.

To have GoBack unhook itself, press the F key.

A message appears, indicating that GoBack successfully unhooked itself, and the computer starts back into Windows.

A message may appear, indicating that GoBack is currently disabled and prompting you to re-enable it. Click No.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

And from Microsoft:
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=316503

1. Restart your computer. 
2. During the startup process, press SPACE to access GoBack's menu options. 
3. When prompted, enter the option for Disable GoBack, and then allow the computer to complete the startup process. 
4. Click Start, and then click Control Panel. 
5. In Control Panel, double-click Add or Remove Programs. 
6. In the list of installed programs, click GoBack, and then click Remove. 
7. Follow the on-screen instructions to complete the uninstall process.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

And here's the uninstall methods from Roxio:
http://www.roxio.com/en/support/roxio_support/goback/kb_articles.html#_Toc12861769

Looks like they have the uninstall from Windows and DOS. The DOS one requires the GoBack CD.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

The gateway go back program is on the restoration cd that I have. It may take me a day or so before I will have time to do this ( unless we have a snow day), I 'll disable it and procede from there..

Gosh, sorry for the headache!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not to worry Chari. Now that we know what we're up against......if you just can get it disabled......that would be good


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Hopefully the disable / remove instructions from Gateway will be helpful. Seemed like the different sites had different methods to try.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Good morning! I was able to reinstall windows, not quite sure if I went about it in the correct way but here's what I did..

I of course un-installed go back, restarted with just the boot floppy then used the deltree command and deleted everything off the hard-drive.

I tried following Sammy's intructions and the computer was at the point where it was checking for new hardware and software for the hardware when it kept coming up with all these Dll files that were missing.. So I knew I flubbed somewhere so I started over, this time I put in my restoration cd before the windows cd and it went smoothly from there... So windows is reloaded and the only thing left is a bunch of windows updates.. But...

When I turned the old dog on yesterday my screen was all rainbow colors ( this is before the install). I thought one of the kids changed it but nope.. I have either a bad monitor or video card... I am pretty sure I can get one from a friend so no biggy!

Thanks to all of you that have helped me with this! I know I learned a few things!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Glad you got things moving along. After we learned GoBack was installed, it was only a few posts later that you are finally able to complete the Win98 install from your restore CD's. 

As far as the video problem, it's pretty easy to determine if it is the card or monitor. Just swap with a known working monitor.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Good to know Chari and you taught us some new things too. The Go Back problem will be added to my arsenal of things to ask along with overlay software 

Happy Holidays


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

I checked the computer monitor on my other computer... It's not the video card! I guess I can live with the rainbow look for awhile!


----------

